# nvidia driver on FreeBSD 8.0



## Learning (Dec 11, 2009)

i install FreeBSD 8.0 on my DELL Inspiron 1420 today
the video card is 8400m GS
when i startx is shows


```
Failed to determine the amount of available video memory
```

the xorg.conf is auto created by Xorg -configure

these my files


----------



## Learning (Dec 11, 2009)

how to deal with this?


----------



## thuglife (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi there, 

is there a reason you don't use the nvidia driver from ports?

Consult the handbook and if you have any further questions please post again.

If you are on amd64 you will have to download the nvidia drivers manually (to my knowledge).


```
# fetch ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/FreeBSD-x86_64/195.22/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-195.22.tar.gz
# tar -xf NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-195.22.tar.gz
# cd NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-195.22
# make install
# nvidia-xconfig
```


----------



## Learning (Dec 12, 2009)

yep, i tried, but still not work


```
#error This driver does not support FreeBSD 8.x/-CURRENT!
```


----------



## crsd (Dec 12, 2009)

That doesn't look like error from 195.22, it mentions 9.X/-CURRENT now. Anyway, when you get correct (latest) driver tarball (mentioned in thuglife's post), untar it and run [CMD=""]sed -i'' -e '25d' NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-195.22/src/nv-freebsd.h[/CMD] and continue with install.


----------



## Learning (Dec 12, 2009)

i installed nvidia-driver from ports and i got

```
(==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.
(==) NVIDIA(0): 
(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"
(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1440 x 900
(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (121, 120); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
(--) NVIDIA(0):     option
(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
	[0] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.
(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (2, 6, 0x8000, 0xdfff3000, 0x00000870)
(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (1, 6, 0x8000, 0xdfff3000, 0x00000870)
(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"
(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (2, 6, 0x8000, 0xdfff3000, 0x0000aa44)
(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (1, 6, 0x8000, 0xdfff3000, 0x0000aa44)

Fatal server error:
Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 12, 2009)

Atre you on 32-bit FreeBSD 8.0 right now? Do you have compat5 in the kernel? NVIDIA from ports (32-bit version) needs binary compatibility with FreeBSD 5. If you're on 64-bit FreeBSD, the 195.22 version will work without further ado.


----------



## Learning (Dec 13, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Atre you on 32-bit FreeBSD 8.0 right now? Do you have compat5 in the kernel? NVIDIA from ports (32-bit version) needs binary compatibility with FreeBSD 5. If you're on 64-bit FreeBSD, the 195.22 version will work without further ado.



yep, i386 it is, and compat5 already installedï¼Œwhile i startx it display nothing but black


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 13, 2009)

Have you tried starting X without xorg.conf?


----------



## adamk (Dec 13, 2009)

If he tries without an xorg.conf file, he won't be using the nvidia driver.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 13, 2009)

Then he might as well try nvidia's nvidia-xconfig(1) utility, which will write its own xorg.conf for him, or nvidia-settings(1) which has the option to save the correct settings.


----------



## Learning (Dec 15, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Then he might as well try nvidia's nvidia-xconfig(1) utility, which will write its own xorg.conf for him, or nvidia-settings(1) which has the option to save the correct settings.



i tried all that ways, x(

BTW, my hardware list:

```
Core 2 T5250
4G DDR2
Nvidia 8400m GS
1440x900 LCD
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2009)

The xorg.conf you posted has *Driver "nv"* instead of *Driver "nvidia"*.


----------

